# Case/Ingersoll 210 gear drive



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Case/Ingersoll 220 gear drive*

Anyone here know anything about the older Case 220 gear drive tractors? All of my experance has been with the Hydo powerd tractors, and other then them having a 10hp motor, I know nothing. I am looking for a tractor to build into a puller, and wile the bigger Cases are great in the field, they are not well suted for pulling. I could always get another brand, but heck, I know the Case/Ingersoll's, so might as well stick to them. 

Anyone know how strong the tranny's are, or any drive problems? Thanls for any help.


----------



## JohnB (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't know much but here is what I know: The 100 series had manual transmissions. 5 forward speeds plus one reverse, Peerless in-line transmission (except for noted hydrostat models). The following tractors were in the 100 series, which was a lower line with a lighter frame and meant for homeowners, and not commercial use:

107 - hydrostatic drive (1972 only)
108 - had a 8 hp Briggs & Stratton engine (1973 - 87)
110 (1981-85)
111 (1985-86)
112 (1987-90)
114 (1985-90)
116 - had a 16 hp Briggs & Stratton engine (1984-90)
117 - hydrostatic drive (1972 only)
118 (1973-76)

There was also a gear drive based on the heavier commercial grade 200 series tractor:

210 - had a 10 hp Kohler and a 4 forward speed, one reverse gear drive. (1973-1986).

Is far as I know, all of the 22* (220 series) were hydraulic drive tractors. But if you have documented information to the contrary, I will be glad to add it to my file.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

opps sorry I mean 210 my bad. But yes it is the 210 I am asking about.


----------



## nhawk83 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Cae 210*

The 210 is what you want to pull with. It is belt driven instead of hydraulic. With my 300+ pound "vertically challenged" body, water filled rear tires, wheel weights and tire chains it will still spin the tires. Getting the power to the ground is the problem.

I feel that the 210 is one of the best units built. I use it to mow, blow snow, pulling trailers around the yard and anything else I can think of. I use it as a "yard dog."

I also have 2 hydraulic tractors, but the 210 is used the most.

I can send pics or manual excerpts if needed.

Sorry, it's not for sale.

Steve


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Cae 210*



> _Originally posted by nhawk83 _
> *The 210 is what you want to pull with. It is belt driven instead of hydraulic. With my 300+ pound "vertically challenged" body, water filled rear tires, wheel weights and tire chains it will still spin the tires. Getting the power to the ground is the problem.
> 
> I feel that the 210 is one of the best units built. I use it to mow, blow snow, pulling trailers around the yard and anything else I can think of. I use it as a "yard dog."
> ...


Thanks for the input Steve. I love my hydro tractors, but sometimes a gear drive is just better. Now sence you have bolth, is there anyreason the 14hp Kohler motor would not fit in the tractor? How is the motor setup? just like the Hydro powerd ones? Pic's would be AWSOME!! 

Thanks agean!!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW just changed the thred name to the correct model number 210 not 220.


----------



## wrhilliard (Apr 2, 2014)

*210*

Check out my 210


----------



## Drewisadick (Feb 11, 2014)

That's a beautiful pic!


----------

